# Dogswell Live Free



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

They are launching a new food thats grain/potato free, its also higher protein which may be a good option for folks with active dogs. Overall, the ingredients look decent enough, my concern is the stigma attached to dogswell name, especially since they just had a recent chicken jerky recall. Also the pea content makes me question how much protein comes from animal vs plant sources. 

What are your thoughts on these formulas?

http://www.dogswell.com/livefree/nutrition


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

Hmm, yeah, looks like a lot of the protein could come from the peas. 
That said, always worth a try!


----------



## BeagleCountry (Jan 20, 2012)

For 12-18 months there were consistent reports of serious illness and death from the jerky treats. Dogswell denied any responsibility. They did not initiate testing on their own. It was not until the state of NY was knocking at their door that they issued a recall. Rather the source of the problem (the antibiotic) could be found or not they had to know there was a serious problem and could have stopped selling the product. They made a decision between the pets and the almighty dollar. The dollar won. To me, there is no benefit of the doubt or second chance for Dogswell.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm with BeagleCountry; I won't feed anything from Dogswell.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I have never fed any of their products only because their happy hips crap is made in china


----------



## LilasMom (Mar 10, 2012)

I will never feed Dogswell either, because of the meat sourced from China in the treats and because of the way the handled the whole situation.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

where's the meat from that's in their food?



LilasMom said:


> I will never feed Dogswell either, because of the meat sourced from China in the treats and because of the way the handled the whole situation.


----------



## Matsuro (Apr 19, 2013)

If I remember correctly their kibble is made in the US, but everything else is from China, correct me if I'm wrong or if they changed it. This was like three-four years ago.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I believe the kibble is made in USA.

But that being said....they make Nutrisca. I don't get why they wouldn't just focus on that food, which I've heard good reviews on. It's also grain and potato free...so it seems kinda silly. 

Also, the Live Free bags are hideous lol. I'm not someone who chooses based on the bag, but I really feel like THAT bag won't draw in the customers that are pulled in by the bag first...


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

BeagleCountry said:


> For 12-18 months there were consistent reports of serious illness and death from the jerky treats. Dogswell denied any responsibility. They did not initiate testing on their own. It was not until the state of NY was knocking at their door that they issued a recall. Rather the source of the problem (the antibiotic) could be found or not they had to know there was a serious problem and could have stopped selling the product. They made a decision between the pets and the almighty dollar. The dollar won. To me, there is no benefit of the doubt or second chance for Dogswell.


 That's all I need to know. F em.


----------



## LilasMom (Mar 10, 2012)

PUNKem733 said:


> That's all I need to know. F em.


Exactly. Companies that do that don't get second chances, especially when my dogs LIFE could be at risk. There are SO many other kibble brands out there dogs can eat, this is one to be avoided just for safety reasons.


----------



## Jan Fred (Jul 23, 2013)

For every owner, there are times when you have to be away from home – for holidays, visiting family and friends, hospitalization or business trips, for instance. During such times, you will to make arrangements for your dog to be looked after. You may leave your pet to your family members, friends or colleagues, a petsitter or even a boarding kennels.

If you’ve decided to leave your dog with a boarding kennels or an animal shelter make sure to seek recommendations from vets and dog-owning loved ones. Visit likley establishments first to satisfy yourself your dog will be well cared for. Your dog will need to be vaccinated against relevant diseases, so ensure his inoculatations are up to date well in advance.


----------



## LilasMom (Mar 10, 2012)

Jan Fred said:


> For every owner, there are times when you have to be away from home – for holidays, visiting family and friends, hospitalization or business trips, for instance. During such times, you will to make arrangements for your dog to be looked after. You may leave your pet to your family members, friends or colleagues, a petsitter or even a boarding kennels.
> 
> If you’ve decided to leave your dog with a boarding kennels or an animal shelter make sure to seek recommendations from vets and dog-owning loved ones. Visit likley establishments first to satisfy yourself your dog will be well cared for. Your dog will need to be vaccinated against relevant diseases, so ensure his inoculatations are up to date well in advance.


Lol what does this have to do with the thread?


----------

